# Report: Yi's Chinese team to block Yi from Bucks



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

> The Milwaukee Bucks' campaign to secure the services of reluctant power forward Yi Jianlian has suffered a blow after the player's Chinese club said it would block his move to the United States.
> 
> 
> Yi, taken by Milwaukee with the sixth selection in the NBA draft last month, would "definitely not" play for Milwaukee, Tuesday's Beijing News quoted Guangdong Tigers chief, Chen Haitao, as saying.
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2939260


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

With Smith on our team, we dont need him now.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> With Smith on our team, we dont need him now.


Sure, but if we could get him on the cheap wouldn't you?

The way it is going, he is either going to stay in China, or he is going to be traded on the cheap(VERY cheap) because the Bucks have lost total leverage now.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

kulaz3000 said:


> Sure, but if we could get him on the cheap wouldn't you?
> 
> The way it is going, he is either going to stay in China, or he is going to be traded on the cheap(VERY cheap) because the Bucks have lost total leverage now.


The only deal I would do is Khryapa a future first round pick and cash for him. Nothing else. Well maybe Duhon. Maybe not.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

There's a poster at RealGM who is Chinese or at least knows Chinese says the report that ESPN reported on is a hoax. 

The Bucks aren't saying much of anything these days, they're keeping a low profile about everything dealing with Yi, and Fegan isn't commenting publicly either.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well yeah we may be able to, but isnt one of their concerns about playing time? I know Chinese population means a lot to them but so does playing time.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bullybullz, I agree. If that would get him, I'd be all over it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Sure, but if we could get him on the cheap wouldn't you?
> 
> The way it is going, he is either going to stay in China, or he is going to be traded on the cheap(VERY cheap) because the Bucks have lost total leverage now.


"Chen expressed concern that Yi would have trouble getting playing time with the Bucks, whose squad boasts Australian 7-footer Andrew Bogut and a number of other tall young players. "

Situation's better with the bulls?


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

Well this is a big turnoff. Maybe the Bucks could trade him for Brandon Wright, but I doubt it... While I would've preferred him to Noah before the draft, there's no way I would do the trade right now. 

Players I would get rid of in a deal for him include Khryapa, Noc, Duhon, Smith, Gray and JameSon. I doubt any combination with these players would do it.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> "Chen expressed concern that Yi would have trouble getting playing time with the Bucks, whose squad boasts Australian 7-footer Andrew Bogut and a number of other tall young players. "
> 
> Situation's better with the bulls?


Well that is indeed if what his representives are saying is actually true or just an excuse. 

I would think that they would rather see him play behind players in CHICAGO, rather than with the Bucks, wouldn't you agree?

But with the additions we have made, i don't see Paxson making a run at a guy who will bring unnesscary media attention away from actual basketball. I don't see it happening..


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> "Chen expressed concern that Yi would have trouble getting playing time with the Bucks, whose squad boasts Australian 7-footer Andrew Bogut and a number of other tall young players. "
> 
> Situation's better with the bulls?


you gotta point there... Bulls are suddenly stacked with bigs who may all need playing time. how is there time in the rotation to develop Tyrus AND Yi AND Noah while also utilizing Smith and Wallace to simply keep us in the games?


I had a thought that the Bucks work a trade with Houston to send Yi over for a few useful pieces like Wells, Battier, Butler. The Chinese front court in the south would be pretty potent in a couple of years as Yao is well in his prime and Yi comes into his own.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Sure, but if we could get him on the cheap wouldn't you?


No. Theres such thing as too much talent being bad for chemistry, and also subtraction by addition.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I wouldn't trade for Yi. What would his handlers do if down the road we look at trading Yi for another player or pick?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Krapper and a 1st.

I don't think Yi will be anything special, but I am willing to gamble our 1st next year (which will be mid 20's) for a top 6 prospect.

Milwaukee might take it, if its the best they can get. Otherwise, they might not be willing to deal with both a division rival (and a city that is so close to them).


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Vintage said:


> Krapper and a 1st.
> 
> I don't think Yi will be anything special, but I am willing to gamble our 1st next year (which will be mid 20's) for a top 6 prospect.
> 
> Milwaukee might take it, if its the best they can get. Otherwise, they might not be willing to deal with both a division rival (and a city that is so close to them).


Don't be cheap. Khryapa the 2008 pick and a second round pick.

For those who think that there will be too many folks on the Bulls... Think Garnett, Gasol and Kobe once again. Or, more realistically, Gooden, Bogut or future picks. An asset is an asset.

Bogut + rights to Yi for Khryapa and Noah.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

bullybullz said:


> The only deal I would do is Khryapa a future first round pick and cash for him. Nothing else. Well maybe Duhon. Maybe not.


and u'd get hung up on proposing that deal also


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

McBulls said:


> Don't be cheap. Khryapa the 2008 pick and a second round pick.
> 
> For those who think that there will be too many folks on the Bulls... Think Garnett, Gasol and Kobe once again. Or, more realistically, Gooden, Bogut or future picks. An asset is an asset.
> 
> Bogut + rights to Yi for Khryapa and Noah.



No way they'd do that deal. I doubt they'd even consider mine.

The point I was making, is that I would be fine sacraficing future 1st round pick (or other picks too) to get someone like Yi. And I agree, adding assets is never a bad thing. You can always let go of assets, consolidate, etc if you have too many.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls Trade:

Chris Duhon
Viktar Khryapa
2008 First Round Pick
2010 First Round Pick

Bucks Trade:

Dan Gadzuric
Rights to Yi

They might consider that one.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Bulls Trade:
> 
> Chris Duhon
> Viktar Khryapa
> ...


Dunno.

Would we want to committ 26M/4 years to Gadzuric?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Milwakee should be compensated by the NBA with no less than the 3rd pick in next years (not as deep) draft, in ADDITION to their own selection. And Yi should go back to china, and should be penalized so that he isn't able to be picked higher than sixth in next years draft, by anyone OTHER than the bucks.

Anything else invalidates the draft process.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> Milwakee should be compensated by the NBA with no less than the 3rd pick in next years (not as deep) draft, in ADDITION to their own selection. And Yi should go back to china, and should be penalized so that he isn't able to be picked higher than sixth in next years draft, by anyone OTHER than the bucks.
> 
> Anything else invalidates the draft process.


I disagree. The Bucks and Harris were well aware that Yi did not want to play for them. Yi and his camp pretty said "don't draft Yi". Harris took the risk, the Bucks should pay the price. Teams in the past like the Grizzlies, Clippers, and Mavs paid the same price. The Bucks can not blame anyone but themselves. Trade him low now or nothing. It is a shame but that is the system. Look at Jay Williams of the Bulls...he decided to ride the bike, got injured, it was not the intention of the Bulls organization but the team ended paying a price as well. Shoudln't Chicago have been compensated?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

PD said:


> I disagree. The Bucks and Harris were well aware that Yi did not want to play for them.


But that's just it. Who gives a damn what Yi wants. That's like me saying during a time of war, _"Well, I want to be drafted into the army, and paid like a General, but I only want to work on computer tech support, down at the local recruiting office, because that's a good safe fit"._ Its called the *NBA Draft* for a reason. Players take a risk on where they play in exchange for (in the case of first rounders) guaranteed contracts and (in the case of lottery picks) more money. He took that risk, and now he's saying he'll only take the guaranteed contract and more money if he gets to play where HE wants to play? Well he can go **** himself. For an NBA team, the only risk they should be concerned about is whether or not a player will BUST or not, not whether or not he'll actually show up (for reasons NOT related to money).



> Yi and his camp pretty said "don't draft Yi". Harris took the risk, the Bucks should pay the price. Teams in the past like the Grizzlies, Clippers, and Mavs paid the same price.


If they didn't want certain teams to draft him, then they shouldn't have entered him into the.....say it with me now: *NBA DRAFT*! The fact is, if he wanted to choose his team without risk, then he should have narrowed his list down and then gone out, hired an agent, and signed on as an undrafted FA. He tried to "jimmy rig" the NBA draft and it backfired. That isn't the fault of the Milwakee bucks. They have an obligation to their fans, their stockholders and the NBA in general, to get the best personnel available to improve their team. THey did that. They shouldn't be penalized because some punk from China tried to cheat the system.

As for other teams paying the same price, that is the problem. It's becoming more commonplace. I mean, why even have a draft at all, if we are going to let rookies decide WHERE THEY WANT TO PLAY. It makes having a draft a complete farce and a sham. They need to institute a leaguewide rule to prevent this kind of ungrateful crap. Don't want to play by our rules? Don't play in our league! End of Discussion.



> The Bucks can not blame anyone but themselves. Trade him low now or nothing. It is a shame but that is the system.


And I'm saying its a flawed system and needs to be changed. NOW!



> Look at Jay Williams of the Bulls...he decided to ride the bike, got injured, it was not the intention of the Bulls organization but the team ended paying a price as well. Shoudln't Chicago have been compensated?


No they shouldn't have, because we are talking about player stupidity with regard to his own saftey...not trying to circumvent the rules that we have in place regarding player signings and team personnel. Besides, as much as I'm a fan of Jay Williams, Ben Gordon is better than Jay would have been and we would NOT have drafted him if Jay was still on the team. I don't feel in the least bit sorry for Bulls management, now.

Moreover, that analogy is incongruous to what I'm proposing to begin with. Jay williams WAS punished: His career was effectively ended. In order for it to be remotely similar, players like Yi would have to be effectively banned from playing basketball AT ALL in the NBA.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

PD said:


> I disagree. The Bucks and Harris were well aware that Yi did not want to play for them. Yi and his camp pretty said "don't draft Yi". Harris took the risk, the Bucks should pay the price. Teams in the past like the Grizzlies, Clippers, and Mavs paid the same price. The Bucks can not blame anyone but themselves.


I agree, teams draft the rights to sign a player.
Nothing less, nothing more. 
Most teams make sure their draft prospects are on the same page.
It might be the oversight that burns Milwaukee.

There is no subversion of the process, this is part of the process.
Just like a draftees right to refuse workout invitations and interviews. 
To chose who they work out with and where.
Make teams come to them, publicly state their preferences, etc.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

RoRo said:


> I agree, teams draft the rights to sign a player.
> Nothing less, nothing more.
> Most teams make sure their draft prospects are on the same page.
> It might be the oversight that burns Milwaukee.
> ...


Then why have a draft at all? Why not just let EVERY player pick where they want to go out of college, and have their agents negotiate the terms of their signing with whatever team they choose? 

If what you believe is true, then surely you must believe there shouldn't be a draft at all.....


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Lack of playing time is just a made up excuse. We all know it's about the city he plays in. 

They approved Sacramento, yet they have Brad Miller & Mikki Moore making a ton of money at center, and they're developing Spencer Hawes for the future. 

At PF, they still have SAR & Kenny Thomas eating up their cap, and just re-signed Justin Williams who played a big role for that team towards the end of the season. 

C: Miller, Moore, Hawes
PF: SAR, KT, Justin Williams

That's even more crowded than Milwaukee's situation. The only reasonable trade would be Yi for Hawes straight up, but Petrie loves Hawes and Yi has been stinking it up in summer league. 

If I'm Pax, I'd at least make a play for Yi...

Thabo (Desmond Mason replacement) + 2008 pick + rights to Mario Austin + $3M cash. 

The cash thrown in by Reinsdorf will easily be worth it considering all the media attention / revenue from China that Yi brings with him. 

LLE on someone like Devin Brown or a trade for Bonzi Wells to offset the loss of Thabo in the short-run.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Another thought, if Yi sits out for a year does he become an unrestricted free agent? Or does he re-enter the draft?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

SALO said:


> Another thought, if Yi sits out for a year does he become an unrestricted free agent? Or does he re-enter the draft?


I believe so, the running joke is Milwaukee drafts him again just to spite him lol.

Oh and there are reports that Mason is looking to rejoin Milwaukee.

Mason poised to return



> "We've had some really good talks with Larry (Harris)," said Mason's agent, Roger Montgomery, on Monday. "We're optimistic that Desmond can return."


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

SALO said:


> Another thought, if Yi sits out for a year does he become an unrestricted free agent? Or does he re-enter the draft?


If he's 19, he reenters the draft. If he is 22, he is a free agent. :biggrin:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I posted this in the last holdout thread, but it seemed appropriate here as well:



Rhyder said:


> One rule that would still allow the player freedom, but help negate all this lobbying.
> 
> If a player refuses to play for the team that drafts said player, their new salary amount would start at the league minimum with incremental raises over the next four years. The acquiring team would have to still pay the player's original salary, with the difference going to the team losing that player. This would help compensate the team losing the player with usual lowball trade offers as well as make it a much tougher decision for the player. For top picks, they could lose more than $15 million in guaranteed salary money.
> 
> ...


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

RoRo said:


> I agree, teams draft the rights to sign a player.
> Nothing less, nothing more.
> Most teams make sure their draft prospects are on the same page.
> It might be the oversight that burns Milwaukee.
> ...


I so agree...Yi will have to pay a price. He can not play professionally this coming year if he wants to enter the Draft again. 

And "*The Krakken*", even when the US government was drafting people during the VN war, you didn't have to join either. You had to pay a price which was going to jail.

Yi is doing exactly the same thing...he is not playing professionally next year, and will re-enter the draft. 

We are living in a free country. You don't have to take a job offer, when it is offered to you.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Isn't it just a little strange that the rights to a human being can be acquired without that person's direct participation?

It IS one thing to accept or turn down a job, but it's another to be barred from an industry unless you work at a location and position of one company's choosing.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Isn't it just a little strange that the rights to a human being can be acquired without that person's direct participation?
> 
> It IS one thing to accept or turn down a job, but it's another to be barred from an industry unless you work at a location and position of one company's choosing.


The player can choose not to enter the draft.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Rhyder said:


> The player can choose not to enter the draft.


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AShBoF1FPSE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AShBoF1FPSE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

McBulls said:


>



Great reference, McBulls! Top 5 movie of all time, IMO.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> The player can choose not to enter the draft.


Why didn't Oden choose to "not enter the draft?"

(Sorry for the double negative)

As a FA, he could have all the teams bidding for his service, instead of taking a rookie scale contract with a team he may not want to play for.

Or at least he could pick his team.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

By now, the Bucks should just trade him for players that want to play for them. The longer they drag out, the worst the situation is...and they wouldn't get any value for him. Somehow, I still think the Bucks can still get something for him from teams like the Warriors or Lakers. Either team wouldn't mind trading their first next year for him. Chicago probably is willing to do it as well.


----------



## bbertha37 (Jul 21, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Why didn't Oden choose to "not enter the draft?"
> 
> (Sorry for the double negative)
> 
> ...


How exactly would that have worked with Oden? I mean, if Yi's people really wanted to pick a particular team, they should've just fibbed his birthdate and made him 23.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bbertha37 said:


> How exactly would that have worked with Oden? I mean, if Yi's people really wanted to pick a particular team, they should've just fibbed his birthdate and made him 23.


exactly

If oden COULD pick and choose, he would.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Why didn't Oden choose to "not enter the draft?"
> 
> (Sorry for the double negative)
> 
> ...


If Oden thought the draft process was cruel and unusual in that he does not get to select his place of employment, he could decide not to play in the NBA. He could sign a lucrative overseas contract for a length that would make him a FA at the time appropriate designated by the rules of the league (is it 22 or 23?). In fact, he could just have done this straight out of high school and have to succumb to the evil NBA rules not allowing 18-year olds from being drafted. 

That's my point with Yi. If he did not want to put himself in a situation where he might get drafted by a Milwaukee, why not stay and play in China until he can delegate as a FA where he might sign. That would be best suited for all parties, would it not? The more often players hold out and demand trades (or sit out the season), the more and more often it is going to occur.

The draft is a process to try and equalize talent across the league to facilitate a competitive environment. If all the sudden this process no longer works, what is the point in having a draft? We should just have a Laker vs. Knick finals every year and only have other teams around so those two markets can beat up on the competition to prove how dominant they really are.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I realize what the draft process is.

But it also (from the players' POV) is a form of slavery.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

DaBullz said:


> I realize what the draft process is.
> 
> But it also (from the players' POV) is a form of slavery.




Yeah, right... 

Welcome to 2007.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> If Oden thought the draft process was cruel and unusual in that he does not get to select his place of employment, he could decide not to play in the NBA. He could sign a lucrative overseas contract for a length that would make him a FA at the time appropriate designated by the rules of the league (is it 22 or 23?).


An NBA team would draft Oden and would keep his rights if Oden played overseas.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> But it also (from the players' POV) is a form of slavery.


Rasheed, dat you?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Mr. T said:


> Rasheed, dat you?



I blame the white man and so should you. STOP SUPPRESSING ME SOCIETY!:azdaja:


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> That's my point with Yi. If he did not want to put himself in a situation where he might get drafted by a Milwaukee, why not stay and play in China until he can delegate as a FA where he might sign. That would be best suited for all parties, would it not? The more often players hold out and demand trades (or sit out the season), the more and more often it is going to occur.


I don't think that's an option. If your collegiate eligibility is exhausted, don't you have to enter the draft at age 22? I thought that was what happened with Splitter this year when he finally had to keep his name in the draft. If so, then the only way Yi could become a free agent is if no one drafted him at age 22 at which point he would become a free agent.

I think DB makes some good points.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I realize what the draft process is.
> 
> But it also (from the players' POV) is a form of slavery.


NBA rookies are earning slave wages, especially when you consider players could be earning deals far greater than what the designated rookie scale contracts might be. Greg Oden is far worth more than the $4+ million he will be earning this season, especially when you consider the fact that he HAS to play in Portland of all places. The NBA should convert to a NFL type system AND have guaranteed contracts.


----------



## dougthonus (Jul 18, 2006)

> I realize what the draft process is.
> 
> But it also (from the players' POV) is a form of slavery.


Maybe they do think that. Then they should go read up on slavery, because equating an NBA career to slavery shows an absolutely astounding amount of ignorance. I'm embarrassed for people who use this comparison.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I don't think that's an option. If your collegiate eligibility is exhausted, don't you have to enter the draft at age 22? I thought that was what happened with Splitter this year when he finally had to keep his name in the draft. If so, then the only way Yi could become a free agent is if no one drafted him at age 22 at which point he would become a free agent.
> 
> I think DB makes some good points.


I guess I don't know the draft entry rules well enough to say whether or not your name HAS to be submitted. It seems odd though, as what happens if you turn into a decent enough player to warrant a look by a NBA team after the age of 22? I know my name wasn't submitted into the draft. Am I doomed never to play in the NBA because I didn't decide to throw my name in the pool when I was a 22 having never played college ball?

I don't remember Nocioni's name in any draft (as the offseason when we signed him was the first I had heard of him). Did he go undrafted?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OK, on a different note, did anyone just look at Yi's pathetic summer league performance and thing maybe the Chinese don't want him to come over and be exposed for completely sucking big floppy donkey dick?

Yes, I know it's the summer league. But thee are certain profiles you expect guys to fall into. Guys that are supposed to be top level NBA prospects, they might have a zillion fouls and turnovers, but they ought to be able to score at will too.

Yi: 12.3 ppg, *25.5 FG%,* 4.4rpg, 28mpg, 1.4blk, 4.6to, 7pf
Hawes: 16.6 ppg, 44 FG%, 5.4rpg, 33.1mpg, 0.6blk, 3.6to, 5pf
Aldridge: 21 ppg, 58.6 FG%, 11rpg, 34mpg, 3blk, 2.5to, 4pf

Just a really quick comparison. I'm not saying the summer league says the guy is going to be a bust, but it's clear he struggled tremendously to do much of anything.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I hope that Dingaling rots in China. I respect what the Bucks did. If they thought he was that good of a prospect, they did the right thing. It's complete BS when a foreign country wants to get their guys exposure over here, and all they end up doing is making the whole country look bad, not to mention their player. If they want animosity directed at both them and the player, they're definitely doing a good job. Who really gives a damn about the stinking asian population in that particular city anyway? During the season, he'll be on the road half the time, and have little time to himself. In the off season, he can go back to China or live elsewhere. Tyson Chandler went back to California, which is what, 2000 miles from Chicago? All of these excuses are ridiculous. I think it'd be funny, if he were able to enter the draft next year, if Milwaukee drafted him again. They should hold LIFETIME rights to his NBA contract once he's drafted anyway, so that should bar him from EVER playing in the NBA with a different team. (I also think that should be the case with retirements, such as Bill Cowher with the Steelers. If he sits out 1 year, then comes back for a payday, the Steelers should be compensated. I think the Derrick Fischer situation is similar. Complete BS.)

Bottom line: not needed - KJ. we should ban any more of their players from coming to the NBA if they're going to resort to these tactics. It is a DRAFT, not a rookie free agency for those who don't wish to play by the rules. It's only a 3 year contract, so I think that 3 years wouldn't kill him. All of this nonsense about playing behind a stacked front line is BS too. They were the 6th worst team in the NBA...how good could they be? On the other hand, they wanted him to go to Chicago, who is a top 5 team in the NBA, and stacked with players at the 4 and 5 now.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> OK, on a different note, did anyone just look at Yi's pathetic summer league performance and thing maybe the Chinese don't want him to come over and be exposed for completely sucking big floppy donkey dick?
> 
> Yes, I know it's the summer league. But thee are certain profiles you expect guys to fall into. Guys that are supposed to be top level NBA prospects, they might have a zillion fouls and turnovers, but they ought to be able to score at will too.
> 
> ...


Dougthonus tried to warn us. Yi's not ready yet, who knows if he'll ever be. 

And people wanted us to trade future picks + other assets to move up to #3 and take Yi. :lol:

Noah will be better than him straight up.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

SALO said:


> Dougthonus tried to warn us. Yi's not ready yet, who knows if he'll ever be.
> 
> And people wanted us to trade future picks + other assets to move up to #3 and take Yi. :lol:
> 
> Noah will be better than him straight up.


I attempted as well.

For whatever reason, people seem to be attracted mystery. So many posters seemed to want this guy above everyone else and had not seen anything more than a few youtube clips.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

well i was on board with any of Yi/Hawes/Noah. 
But in Hawes and Yi's case they were always going to be projects.
I still think Yi has the size and athleticism to be a worthwhile pick.
But in the end I'm glad we have Noah. 
Noah, Tyrus, Deng that's a nice frontcourt for the future.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> NBA rookies are earning slave wages, especially when you consider players could be earning deals far greater than what the designated rookie scale contracts might be. Greg Oden is far worth more than the $4+ million he will be earning this season, especially when you consider the fact that he HAS to play in Portland of all places. * The NBA should convert to a NFL type system AND have guaranteed contracts.*


I love that the rookie contracts are capped. So should any Bulls fans given all the lottery picks on rookie deals that we have on our roster. The NBA *had* exactly what you proposed. And rookies like Donyell Marshall had $60M contracts and sucked.

Sure, there is still some overpayment (i.e. Rashard Lewis, who is a good player, and Jerome James) but the divison of money between guys that are really good and guys that are not is much more rational IMHO.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> And rookies like Donyell Marshall had $60M contracts and sucked.


OK, that was a bit of an exaggeration. This is the deal that caused the change..

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1355/is_n3_v87/ai_15969360



johnston797 said:


> Glenn Robinson signs with Bucks for rookie record salary of $68 million
> Jet, Nov 21, 1994
> 
> Glenn Robinson, the first player chosen in this year's NBA draft, recently agreed to terms with the Milwaukee Bucks after relinquishing his goal to become the first $100 million athlete in professional sports.
> ...


10 year guaranteed contract?!? Are you ******** kidding me? (Note: $68M was a lot more money 12 years ago) Thank god for the change.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> I love that the rookie contracts are capped. So should any Bulls fans given all the lottery picks on rookie deals that we have on our roster. The NBA *had* exactly what you proposed. And rookies like Donyell Marshall had $60M contracts and sucked.
> 
> Sure, there is still some overpayment (i.e. Rashard Lewis, who is a good player, and Jerome James) but the divison of money between guys that are really good and guys that are not is much more rational IMHO.


My post was in response to the slavery comment. It was meant as sarcasm. I absolutely hate the way the NFL rookie contracts are handled with all the holdouts and the like. That said, it does make a lot more sense in the NFL than in the NBA as the player's projected life in the league is much shorter and risk is greater to the team's signing said player with the high liklihood of career damaging injuries.


----------



## dougthonus (Jul 18, 2006)

The NFL could definitely use a change to become more like the NBA. Have all contracts slotted exactly by draft spot with standard clauses for guaranteed money and options. Then you wouldn't have to deal with holdouts anymore in the NFL. The players union should have no objection as the system would force the rookie salary scale lower and free up more money for free agents and players currently in the league (which is everyone who is represented in the discussion). It always amazed me that this hadn't already happened in the NFL seeing as how it's good for the existing players and the teams and no one else has a voice.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

johnston797 said:


> I love that the rookie contracts are capped. So should any Bulls fans given all the lottery picks on rookie deals that we have on our roster. The NBA *had* exactly what you proposed. And rookies like Donyell Marshall had $60M contracts and sucked.
> 
> Sure, there is still some overpayment (i.e. Rashard Lewis, who is a good player, and Jerome James) but the divison of money between guys that are really good and guys that are not is much more rational IMHO.


The NBA's rookie deal salary structure, is way, way, way better than the NFL's in my opinion.

We're a couple weeks removed from the start of NFL training camp and a grand total of TWO first round picks have signed contracts - the last pick in the first round and a guard picked 27th or so. It's getting so bad that some NFL teams don't even want top 10 picks. The Bears turned down the prospective Briggs / Redskins deal because they probably would've been forced to pay the 6th pick in the draft (who could very well be a bust) more than they'd have to pay Lance Briggs. It's not a good system.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> If Oden thought the draft process was cruel and unusual in that he does not get to select his place of employment, he could decide not to play in the NBA. He could sign a lucrative overseas contract for a length that would make him a FA at the time appropriate designated by the rules of the league (is it 22 or 23?). In fact, he could just have done this straight out of high school and have to succumb to the evil NBA rules not allowing 18-year olds from being drafted.
> 
> That's my point with Yi. If he did not want to put himself in a situation where he might get drafted by a Milwaukee, why not stay and play in China until he can delegate as a FA where he might sign. That would be best suited for all parties, would it not? The more often players hold out and demand trades (or sit out the season), the more and more often it is going to occur.
> 
> The draft is a process to try and equalize talent across the league to facilitate a competitive environment. If all the sudden this process no longer works, what is the point in having a draft? We should just have a Laker vs. Knick finals every year and only have other teams around so those two markets can beat up on the competition to prove how dominant they really are.


I was really beginning to think I was alone in this line of thinking.....:cheers:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

dougthonus said:


> Maybe they do think that. Then they should go read up on slavery, because equating an NBA career to slavery shows an absolutely astounding amount of ignorance. I'm embarrassed for people who use this comparison.


+1


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I hope that Dingaling rots in China. I respect what the Bucks did. If they thought he was that good of a prospect, they did the right thing.



If I'm a Bucks fan, I wouldn't be able to say this was a good move by any stretch of the imagination. 

In selecting a player, the Bucks goal was to improve the team, not make political, or social, or policy statements. 

Selecting a guy who your not sure is gonna play with you, even if he is the most talented player there, is not the best way of improving your team.

Sure it's unfair, players should not be able to cherrypick, but that's for the NBA to deal with, not Senator Kohl or the Bucks.

If I'm a Bucks fan, I don't want that battle fought on the back of my team.I'm angry that my ownerships arrogance has hurt my team in the long run.

Even if Yi were to sign with the Bucks sometime down the line, I don't think it was really worth it. The risk that was in front of you when you made the selection was too great.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I hope that Dingaling rots in China. I respect what the Bucks did. If they thought he was that good of a prospect, they did the right thing. It's complete BS when a foreign country wants to get their guys exposure over here, and all they end up doing is making the whole country look bad, not to mention their player. If they want animosity directed at both them and the player, they're definitely doing a good job. *Who really gives a damn about the stinking asian population in that particular city anyway?*
> 
> Bottom line: The Chinese suck, and we should ban any more of their players from coming to the NBA if they're going to resort to these tactics. It is a DRAFT, not a rookie free agency for those who don't wish to play by the rules. It's only a 3 year contract, so I think that 3 years wouldn't kill him. All of this nonsense about playing behind a stacked front line is BS too. They were the 6th worst team in the NBA...how good could they be? On the other hand, they wanted him to go to Chicago, who is a top 5 team in the NBA, and stacked with players at the 4 and 5 now.


I'm glad most of this thread has steered clear of the whole "Chinese government" thing, up till the post above. 

But anyway to that question, who cares about the "stinking Asian population"?

Likely the SPONSORS from the PRIVATE sector. They are funded by the Guangdong Winnerway Group Corporation.

I hate reposting stuff I already said but this is probably the best insight we can hope for unless you can read Chinese.

http://forums.interbasket.net/showpost.php?p=69638&postcount=39


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

By Aran Smith
7/18/07





A bogus news story was released in China on Tuesday that Yi Jianlian's Chinese agent and Guangdong Tigers chief Chen Haitao said that Yi would "definitely not" play for the Milwaukee Bucks. The report has been denied by Chen himself plus a Guangdong Tiger's VP who responded with two words - "BS".

Apparently some media sources in China don't care if their reports are not factually accurate as long as they generate interest.

Most amazing is that the report was picked up by numerous AP news sources all over the web and and was given credibility when in fact the story is unsubstantiated.

Milwaukee may not be where Yi's agents Dan Fegan and Chen or the Guangdong Tigers wanted him to end up in the draft, but Milwaukee selected him, and they have made every effort to please him, even guaranteeing him a starting position.

Having watched Yi play five times in Las Vegas over the past two weeks, it is apparent that he has a great deal of talent. But his timing and skill level are not where they could be if he had better experience playing against NBA level players. Having missed out on higher competition level the past 2-3 years, staying in China to play in the CBA has already stunted his development to a degree. He can't afford another year away from the NBA, his game would never recover. Yi knows this, and his agents do too.

With China gearing up for the Beijing Olympics in 2008, Yi has too much to lose by not playing next season. For Yi to re-enter the draft next year, he would have to miss the entire season playing for any team, the Guangdong Tigers included (Otherwise the Bucks would retain his rights). A lost season would be devastating to Yi's development, and in turn diminish China's chances of making an impact in Beijing. So in reality, Milwaukee holds all the cards in the ongoing situation.

In Las Vegas, Yi's agent Dan Fegan said that the biggest reason Yi wouldn't play for Milwaukee was their log jam at the post positions and the fact that a slow start could have lasting effects on Yi's career.

NBA scouts in Las Vegas scoffed when they heard this saying they felt the true reason was in fact financially based and that Yi's Nike contract likely paid considerably more in a bigger market. And further, if Yi's got the talent, it shouldn't matter where he plays. They also said they felt he would ultimately end up playing in Milwaukee.

Part of the displeasure with the Bucks organization stems from the fact that they weren't honest about their true intentions when they selected him. They announced they took him because they felt he was the best player available, but many in China including his handlers feel their true reason for taking him was based on the financial impact he would have on the club.

Yi met with Bucks GM Larry Harris in Las Vegas but would not comment on his future with the Bucks.

The controversy has had a big affect on Yi over the past few weeks as American and Chinese media and fans alike have cultivated a negative impression of Yi. The public opinion is that he is being greedy and should just go to the club that selected him and be gracious about his opportunity to make millions playing in the NBA. But his decision to hold out and not to go to Milwaukee should not be blamed on Yi, but on his handlers.

In China, players are much less media savvy, many consider the media a nuisance and using the media to market oneself as American athletes do is a foreign concept. Yi has been schooled on the importance of being "media-friendly" but still has a long ways to go, and seems to have a hard time painting himself in a positive light.

The controversy could end up having devastating effects on Yi's popularity in China as well, which even after the issue gets worked out could have lasting ramifications. His marketability won't be nearly as effective if fans in China lose their appreciation for him.

Milwaukee Bucks fans are already have built up a negative impression of Yi, after he did not report to the city after the draft, so the longer he holds out, the more negative the reaction will be if and when he finally reports to the city.

Yi's Chinese agent Chen Haitao has full control over Yi, and there is some speculation that if things aren't worked out, Yi's American agent Dan Fegan will ultimately be used as a scapegoat and fired.

Despite all of the media reports to the contrary, Milwaukee remains the likely destination for Yi. And with such a whirlwind of negativity building around him, an announcement from Yi deciding to end the controversy and join the Bucks could come sooner than expected.


*On Tuesday Yi said he would never fire his American agent Dan Fegan, as he has only done what Yi has wanted him to do.


----------

